# Illustrator CC: Sakalierungsproblem bei kleinen Größen



## dixone (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein massives Problem, ich habe ein paar Icons erstellt (16 Stück) diese sind auf großer Größe angelegt, weil zunächst einmal mir ständig in kleinen Größen die Linien und Punkte in Pixel oder mm-Schritten einrasten, das bedeutet das Linien manchmal nicht auf stoß passen. Wenn ich jetzt alle Icons welche es noch in verschiedenen Farbvaraiationen gibt, auf A4 Skaliere, zerhauts die Icons völlig. Alle sind reingezeichnet, keine Outline, keine Fonts, alles sauber geschnitten usw. Das kann doch nicht sein. Irgendwer ne Idee woran das liegt?


----------



## Another (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze CC nicht. Evtl. kommt es nur darauf an wie du es skalierst. Meistens skaliert man via Shift+ziehen. Nutze mal das Skalierungswerkzeug, und schaue (via Doppelklick auf das Werkzeug)ob dort in den Optionen 'Konturen und Effekte skalieren' ein Häckchen gesetzt ist.

gl&hf,
Another


----------

